# DP and employment?



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been reading the forums, and I've noticed that a lot of people are finding it difficult to maintain employment. I've had this for about 8 years now and i'm 22 and I only held a job for a month and a half. It was a cashier job/sales associate. easy peasy shit and I know that, however I found it extremely difficult sometimes. I wanted to go to school to be a vet tech, but then I thought to myself that if I can't even manage a silly cashiers job, how the hell am I going to manage being a vet tech dealing with animals lives.

I guess my question is what have you done for employment that works for you?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

I like to say that my job is easy and what not but I would probably be a wreck without xanax.....(i know this cause I lowered my dosage from .75 mg to only a .5 mg pill at night and for the 1st few weeks I was alright but then it hit me like I would get easily overwhelmed, and just anxius about all little asignments and stuff like that) but now Im back to my regular dosage and im alright and am even a supervisor now so yea.....it may not be a popular choice but benzos are one hell of a drug lolim also going to school on the 20th to be a soccer (football) manager so yea life aint so bad when you have something that can cool you down


----------



## crystal13 (Jun 19, 2011)

To Wellisee,

I'd like to share my opinion with you.
If i were you, and i had the chance, i would go to school to become a vet tech, DP or no DP.
Why? Because:
-You had a sense of direction, of what it is you wanted. Doing what motivates you, provides an anchor. You can look at the future and see yourself graduate and then after, you will have a profession which will sustain you. 
-Jobs like cashier do not provide mental satisfaction. They are not challenging and you're working below your capacity.
-There are people who managed to get even more than one degree while having DP.

I swear, if i could, i would go for it and go to school. It is possible that your DP goes away during your study. You have something else, something valuable, to concentrate on.
When i look back at my own past, if i had completed a study when i was in my twenties, i would have a whole lot less problems now.I would have an income and a job and a status. 
Really, i'd like to warn anyone in their twenties: do get yourself a profession. Doesn't even matter whether you will ever use it or not as such. when you don't, you may end up in trouble and in regret for having wasted those years especially when you see people of your own age having a good life while you have remained the loser. And be sure that people will tell you so, too.

That is not to say that it isn't good to ask yourself why you have DP. If i knew you, i would want to sit down with you and have a talk -and listen-, so that we could see what's the reason you got DP.
(thst's how far DP can get you apparently...after 7 years of having it i wouldn't want anyone else who doesn't deserve it,to have it.)


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

crystal13 said:


> To Wellisee,
> 
> I'd like to share my opinion with you.
> If i were you, and i had the chance, i would go to school to become a vet tech, DP or no DP.
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I want to work. Are you kidding me? I'm a 22 year old healthy, able person. I hate that I don't work right now, I feel like a loser. I just think sometimes that if I couldn't even do a cashiers job, how would I manage going to school and working super under pressure.. because I don't know about anyone else but when I'm stressed out, or trying to learn something my DP goes in over-drive and my mind collapses and I break down.

I commend those who can work full-time, or go to school. I'm still young, I'm sure one of these days I'll build up the courage to go to school. It took me a long time to try and finish my high school, but hey I finished 16 credits in a year and almost graduated. Its taking me hella longer then an average Joe, but I'm truckin. I'll finish high school and then work on to college.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I feel horrible about this... I just had a HUGE arguement with my mother because of this, I was studying when I got DPD and I got off school because of it, I haven't looked for a job ever since and it's getting harder each day, I need stuff and the money doesn't grow in trees, I really need to find a job but I just can't imagine myself working honestly, I can't think/concentrate properly, and I have heavy pain in my leg/back because of a damn hernia, how am I ever going to get a job and keep it :/


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I feel horrible about this... I just had a HUGE arguement with my mother because of this, I was studying when I got DPD and I got off school because of it, I haven't looked for a job ever since and it's getting harder each day, I need stuff and the money doesn't grow in trees, I really need to find a job but I just can't imagine myself working honestly, I can't think/concentrate properly, and I have heavy pain in my leg/back because of a damn hernia, how am I ever going to get a job and keep it :/


it's just one of those things where we'll constantly be on the road to recovery. you have to push yourself. it's going to take some time but we can't sit around forever (as much as I would love to) that's no way to live our lives. we gotta get off our bum humps eventually and do something. you can do it!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

wellsiee said:


> it's just one of those things where we'll constantly be on the road to recovery. you have to push yourself. it's going to take some time but we can't sit around forever (as much as I would love to) that's no way to live our lives. we gotta get off our bum humps eventually and do something. you can do it!


True story







I guess I can do it, and so can everyone


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

I was DPed all to hell and held a job for nearly 6 years. If anything it actually came in handy, stuff that bothered everyone else didn't really phase me. But it ultimately made my mental condition a lot worse. I just didn't have any other choice, except to keep a job or be homeless.

Now I've moved out of state, squatting in someones living room, and having trouble even getting a proper interview, despite going out every day and applying everywhere. Giving strong consideration to just giving up and going on disability (especially since it may be my only option to get proper mental healthcare in this state).


----------

